# Job Search



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Last July, I decided to forgo re-enlisting. I served as a Aerospace Technician on Hurlburt Field for six years. During that time, I completed an Associates in Aviation Maintenance Technology and started a Bachelors degree. 

Two weeks from now I will officially graduate with a Bachelors in Business Administration and begin pursuing a Masters degree in either Finance, Human Resources, or Information Systems. Luckily, the core classes are the same for all three majors and I have a few months to decide. 

Years ago I was taught the importance of networking and I am hoping that someone on this forum knows of a job opening.

I have a formal resume and cover letter that can be tailored to fit any management, human resources, or financial position. Ideally, I would like to find a job with a decent starting salary, benefits, and room for advancement. 

If anyone knows of any positions please PM me or reply to this post. 

Thank you for you time. 

-Nick. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know of any off hand but I would seriously take a stab at Navy Federal. Good Luck.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

lastcast said:


> Don't know of any off hand but I would seriously take a stab at Navy Federal. Good Luck.




Lastcast - Thanks. I will check out there website.


----------

